# Ladies do you Know?



## mrssmile (Aug 8, 2012)

Just something that has come to mind i have a 6 month supply of my contraceptive pill to take with me. but if im there longer what will i do? is it possible to buy Yasmin over the counter in Egypt ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

contraceptives are available over the counter, get mrsmile to go into the pharmacies around him to see if that particular brand is sold


----------



## anahuda (Jul 6, 2012)

Yasmin is available over the counter. Costs LE40.


----------

